# Leaving



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving  the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be forty-five  minutes, it may be an hour.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to go grocery  shopping. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then,  I've been getting a little low on milk. I need to get some.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to  those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people  like NekoFox08 and Nylak, I will return, I just don't know when.  I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.
 ________


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't believe this... THAT long? I... I just don't know if I can handle this information!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 13, 2008)

we've only just met and now your leaving for this extended period of time D:
i thought we had something special :[


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 13, 2008)

*smacks forhead against keyboard* 

gbng hbbgfjhbnghbgntryu6hgnd


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2008)

=[
byby


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

Goodbye... friend...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
> This is just a thread to say that I am leaving  the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, *it may be forty-five  minutes, it may be an hour.*
> As to the reasons behind it, I need to go grocery  shopping. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then,  I've been getting a little low on milk. I need to get some.
> Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you.
> ...


XD LMAO


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

YES, YES, YES, YES.

I was waiting for a parody of that thread.


*popcorn*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

I... I... I'm leaving too. This seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be forty-five seconds, it may be a minute.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to change my System of a Down song. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've been hearing the same song on a loop, over and over. I need to change it.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Tycho and LizardKing, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

OK guys, I'm really going now. This totally isn't for attention, I just know  you'd all worry if I suddenly stopped posting here...you know...'cause I'm so  awesome.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be .001 milliseconds, it may be .01 milliseconds.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to blink. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've been getting dry scratchy eyes. I need to clean them.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like NekoFox08 and Nylak, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be thirty seconds, it may be a minute.
As to the reasons behind it, I'm going to quickly check my email. Sure, it was all great when there was no activity, but ever since then, I've been getting all sorts of mail, some of which is crucial. I need to check.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. Probably through email. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like... alright, you're all pieces of shit... I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> *smacks forhead against keyboard*
> 
> gbng hbbgfjhbnghbgntryu6hgnd



*Applies his forehead as firmly to wooden desk as possible* My thoughts exactly.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be two seconds, it may be three seconds.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to pet my cat. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've been getting clawed by that thing. I need to get it to stop.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like NekoFox08 and Nylak, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.


ALSO: OH MY GODDDD!!!!!!!1111 666 POSTS!@!#@!#!@#!@#!$!~!@#$!@#!%%@%$#


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm back, and I have a confession. The truth is I live pretty close to the grocery store, so it actually takes less the half an hour to go grocery shopping, I just said it could take up to an hour to get attention. I'm going to say it's because of some vague personal problems I can't be bothered to make up in more detail, but in reality I'm just an immature douche bag. I hope you can forgive me for the emotional roller coaster this has most assuredly been for all of you, because if you don't I'm going to pitch a fit and leave again in a flurry of furfag drama the likes of which you've never seen  .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be two seconds, it may be three seconds.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to pet my cat. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've been getting clawed by that thing. I need to get it to stop.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like NekoFox08 and Nylak, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.


Hey guys, I'm back, and I have a confession. The truth is I dislike my cat, so it actually takes less than the 2 seconds to pet it, I just said it could take up to 3 seconds to get attention. I'm going to say it's because of some vague personal problems I can't be bothered to make up in more detail, but in reality I'm just an immature douche bag. I hope you can forgive me for the emotional roller coaster this has most assuredly been for all of you, because if you don't I'm going to pitch a fit and leave again in a flurry of furfag drama the likes of which you've never seen.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

ROFLcopters.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to take a bath. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've been getting a lil stinky and I really need it.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like NewfDraggie and Silibus, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get worst by the time I get back.

Goodbye.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be two minutes, it may be three.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to quickly switch back to a program to look like I'm working. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've been getting in trouble for not working. I need it to stop.
Don't try to contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Xaerun and Grand Hatter, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I seriously hope that things get better by the time I return.

Goodbye.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be a few seconds, it may be a minute.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to look at some other threads. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've posted. I need to find another topic.
Don't try to contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Xaerun and NewfDraggie, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I seriously hope that things get better by the time I return.

Goodbye.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be forty-five  minutes, it may be an hour.



My gawds, its the birth of a meme!  Well done, I salut you sir!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving  the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be five minutes, it may be fifteen.
As to the reasons behind it, I needed to check my e-mail. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, offers for home loans, penis enlargement and free hot lesbian sex webcam action have been piling up in my inbox. I need to clean that shit out.
Don't try to contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you on AIM or something, and bitch and whine about Gmail not filtering the spam properly. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like... uh... well, they know who they are... I will return, I just don't know when.  I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I seriously hope that things get better by the time I return.  And by better I mean more lulz.

Goodbye.  Bitches.

New meme get.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> My gawds, its the birth of a meme!  Well done, I salut you sir!



What have I done D: ?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

Dude, I read your message, and I panicked; I thought was too late to say goodbye!  ;__;  I'm so glad to see you've decided to return to us.  *cling*  DON'T EVER LEAVE MEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be five minutes, it may be thirty minutes.
As to the reasons behind it, I'm going to fap. Sure, it was all great when I wasn't aroused, but ever since then I've seen too much yiffy action. This is something I need to address urgently.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. Probably through webcam. 

And to those people who have been clothed throughout the whole time I've been here, thank you. You didn't contribute to this in any way. 

To the rest, put some damn clothes on to stop other innocent furs getting uncontrollable erections.

Goodbye.


___

Also, rofl at the rest of the thread.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm back, and I have a confession. The truth is I didn't have all that much email,so it actually takes less the minute to go check it, I just said it could take up to a minute to get attention (and with any luck some mail). I'm going to say it's because of some vague personal problems I can't be bothered to make up in more detail, but in reality I'm just an immature douche bag. I hope you can forgive me for the emotional roller coaster this has most assuredly been for all of you, because if you don't I'm going to pitch a fit and leave again in a flurry of furfag drama the likes of which you've never seen.

Shit was SO cash. (amidoinitrite?)


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Dude, I read your message, and I panicked; I thought was too late to say goodbye! ;__; I'm so glad to see you've decided to return to us. *cling* DON'T EVER LEAVE MEEEEEEEEE.



Awww I'll never leave you Nylak, at least not as long as you keep lavishing me with attention every time I decide to have a tantrum and threaten to leave :] .


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww I'll never leave you Nylak, at least not as long as you keep lavishing me with attention every time I decide to have a tantrum and threaten to leave :] .


 
Sounds like a good deal.  =D  *lavishes*  Can I get you anything, dearest?  Anything to make your stay here more pleasant so you never leaaave.  :3


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sounds like a good deal.  =D  *lavishes*  Can I get you anything, dearest?  Anything to make your stay here more pleasant so you never leaaave.  :3




Lucky evil crow.  *grumble, grumble, mom always did like you best, grumble, grumble*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sounds like a good deal.  =D  *lavishes*  Can I get you anything, dearest?  Anything to make your stay here more pleasant so you never leaaave.  :3



what about MY needs?! fuck this, I'm leaving! ;_;


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what about MY needs?! fuck this, I'm leaving! ;_;


 
Eh, we'll get over it.  *waves off*  >>


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sounds like a good deal. =D *lavishes* Can I get you anything, dearest? Anything to make your stay here more pleasant so you never leaaave. :3



As a matter of fact I have a list, first I'll need asspat comments on every submission in my gallery, even the really shitty ones. Also I'm gonna need you to post a link to my gallery on the FA pages of everyone you know. Then I'd like some apple pie, and then a race car  .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually, guys, I started the meme by reposting the post. BITCHES!!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> As a matter of fact I have a list, first I'll need asspat comments on every submission in my gallery, even the really shitty ones. Also I'm gonna need you to post a link to my gallery on the FA pages of everyone you know. Then I'd like some apple pie, and then a race car  .



your hidden message is that you're not being sarcastic about your FA page... xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what about MY needs?! fuck this, I'm leaving! ;_;



I care about your needs Neko, I promise I'll start attending to them at some point in the future, but first I need you to do everything on the list above, those asspat comments aren't going to write themselves :[ .


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what about MY needs?! fuck this, I'm leaving! ;_;


Yeah, I'm not overly bothered.
Don't let the door hit you on the way out... BECAUSE WE DON'T WANT ASS MARKS ON THE NEW DOOR.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> your hidden message is that you're not being sarcastic about your FA page... xD



Those are standard drama whore requests Neko :] .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 13, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Actually, guys, I started the meme by reposting the post. BITCHES!!!!


>.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I care about your needs Neko, I promise I'll start attending to them at some point in the future, but first I need you to do everything on the list above, those asspat comments aren't going to write themselves :[ .



if you had a link 0_o


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if you had a link 0_o



No link for you, you have to prove your love by finding it yourself :[ .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No link for you, you have to prove your love by finding it yourself :[ .


I had to do a few... disturbing things to find it... but I found it damn you! I... found it


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 13, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> >.>


Quoting yourself. It's what's for fucking dinner.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> As a matter of fact I have a list, first I'll need asspat comments on every submission in my gallery, even the really shitty ones. Also I'm gonna need you to post a link to my gallery on the FA pages of everyone you know. Then I'd like some apple pie, and then a race car  .


 
YES MASTAH.  *scurries off!*

Would you like your apple pie with a full top crust or a lattice top?  I'm rather fond of making lattices myself.  I hope you don't mind that it's home baked.  :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I had to do a few... disturbing things to find it... but I found it damn you! I... found it



Like click on the link right below my signature pic, you didn't suck anyone's cock for that information did you Neko D: ?


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 2 minutes, it may be 3.
As to the reasons behind it, I need to go to the restroom. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, that grape soda I drank has passed thru my kidneys. I need to go.
Don't try to contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Xaerun and Nylak, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I seriously hope that things get better by the time I return.

Goodbye.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> YES MASTAH.  *scurries off!*
> 
> Would you like your apple pie with a full top crust or a lattice top? I'm rather fond of making lattices myself. I hope you don't mind that it's home baked. :3



Holy crap lattices are amazing, I love those :3 . 

I wish I could cook things others didn't find revolting :6 .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Like click on the link right below my signature pic, you didn't suck anyone's cock for that information did you Neko D: ?



the signatu... son of a bitch -.-'

and I'd rather not speak of it... ever T___T


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the signatu... son of a bitch -.-'
> 
> and I'd rather not speak of it... ever T___T



Awww :3 .


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy crap lattices are amazing, I love those :3 .
> 
> I wish I could cook things others didn't find revolting :6 .


 






PIE FOR JUUU!  Fresh outta da oven.  :3  It's easy to bake when you can just google it and serve up a steaming hot image via copy/paste.  >>

But in all seriousness, I love baking/cooking.  XD  I just never have time to do it.  I think it's really relaxing and therapeutic, and I love eating/serving to others something you've made from scratch.  Especially when you eat Ramen the rest of the time.  e.e;


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the signatu... son of a bitch -.-'
> 
> and I'd rather not speak of it... ever T___T


Imma gonna stop myself from saying something stupid
>.>
<.<
...so what did you do to get that info


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> PIE FOR JUUU! Fresh outta da oven. :3 It's easy to bake when you can just google it and serve up a steaming hot image via copy/paste. >>
> 
> But in all seriousness, I love baking/cooking. XD I just never have time to do it. I think it's really relaxing and therapeutic, and I love eating/serving to others something you've made from scratch. Especially when you eat Ramen the rest of the time. e.e;



Awww :3 , you're seriously adorable Nylak. Food preparation in general hasn't traditionally gone  well for me. The last time I made pancakes I used twice as many eggs and forgot  the backing powder, they were like little doughy omelets :6 .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Imma gonna stop myself from saying something stupid
> >.>
> <.<
> ...so what did you do to get that info



I... had to use my brain. *cries* it was so fucking horrible! TT___TT

btw Nylak, or White... I'd love to have cooking lessons from one of you guys one day


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 13, 2008)

This thread is lulz. :lol: Thanks for the laughs, guys.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

JerseyDagmar said:


> This thread is lulz. :lol: Thanks for the laughs, guys.



np. why not join in on the stupidity?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm afraid I really do have to go now, I'm off to me shitty shitty job. I'll be back in about nine hours, and everybody better be in good spirits when I get back, or else I'm gonna kick some dicks I mean it :[ .


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I... had to use my brain. *cries* it was so fucking horrible! TT___TT
> 
> btw Nylak, or White... I'd love to have cooking lessons from one of you guys one day


OMG that sucks, you hardly use your brain while on the internet. Dun worry just post more and everything will be alright


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

YOU BETTER COME BACK AGAIN.  More attention lavishing.  :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> YOU BETTER COME BACK AGAIN.  More attention lavishing.  :3



I will, and I'll bring you back something nice from work, like some lumber, or cinder blocks, or a forklift :] .


----------



## Nylak (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I will, and I'll bring you back something nice from work, like some lumber, or cinder blocks, or a forklift :] .


 
...Sweet!  No, I'm not fucking joking, that'd be awesome.  XD  *imagines what she could do with a forklift*  >_>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> OMG that sucks, you hardly use your brain while on the internet. Dun worry just post more and everything will be alright


 uncalled for


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uncalled for


*slaps forehead*
...even on the internet I seem harsh
*goes in the corner* TwT I need...to relearn my grammar skills TwT...maybe thats why...I did fail english each year


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *slaps forehead*
> ...even on the internet I seem harsh
> *goes in the corner* TwT I need...to relearn my grammar skills TwT...maybe thats why...I did fail english each year



lol, I was kidding ^_^

you're funny


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, I was kidding ^_^
> 
> you're funny


still...I did fail 4 years of Highschool English...maybeh cause I dislike anything proper -_-


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> still...I did fail 4 years of Highschool English...maybeh cause I dislike anything proper -_-



it's ok. I only got to finish 3 years oh highschool TT_TT


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's ok. I only got to finish 3 years oh highschool TT_TT


Dont fail em at all cost, TwT had to take English 3 online while I was doing English 4 only to fail english 4 and take english 4 over the summer


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 14, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...Sweet! No, I'm not fucking joking, that'd be awesome. XD *imagines what she could do with a forklift* >_>



Forklift rampage  ?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Might as well do this.
 didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 30 minutes or so. I need to masturbate. It takes me a long time, ya know. Don't try to  contact me (I'll fuck you up). If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you. 

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like NekoFox08 and Nylak, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get better by the time I  return.

Goodbye.


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 14, 2008)

dammit i leave for a week or so and something happens... where is the thread that this one is parodying?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> dammit i leave for a week or so and something happens... where is the thread that this one is parodying?


Hydromon's goodbye thread.


----------



## Gregory House (Nov 14, 2008)

[Furry Fandom]
I hate you all.
I will leave the fandom forever.

Goodbye.


----------



## Gregory House (Nov 14, 2008)

I am back.
Oh god, I am so sorry.
I have missed you all so much.
[/Furry Fandom]


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2008)

Go die.  All of you.


----------



## Roland (Nov 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Go die.  All of you.



These birds aren't meant to see Gordon Freeman yet.  It's not time.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 14, 2008)

Gregory House said:


> [Furry Fandom]
> I hate you all.
> I will leave the fandom forever.
> 
> Goodbye.


 
Oh man, i missed you for the 30 seconds you were away.


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Go die.  All of you.



Alright, I'll be back in an hour.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Go die.  All of you.


not until I see a Hispanic as President


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 14, 2008)

Uber gaynage.


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> not until I see a Hispanic as President



O RLY?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 14, 2008)

How can you people be so insensitive?

I'M LEAVING THE FANDOM PERMAMENTLY!


----------



## Roland (Nov 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> How can you people be so insensitive?
> 
> I'M LEAVING THE FANDOM PERMAMENTLY!



Because we're dicks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2008)

JerseyDagmar said:


> O RLY?


wut, if a HALF black guy can become president maybe a HALF Hispanic can


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 14, 2008)

This thread has gotten really off topic guys, you should all be talking about how much you missed me and how glad you are that I'm back :[ .


----------



## Magnus (Nov 14, 2008)

dis tread has no boobies :< post boobies to make it all related ;-;


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw*nose starts to bleed* facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope you didn't get run over by a car on the way there. TTYL LOLOLOL


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw*nose starts to bleed* facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw facepaw


Dear god, it's the most retarded necro ever.  What in the fuck is your deal?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Dear god, it's the most retarded necro ever.  What in the fuck is your deal?



I bet he's the lowest kind of hobo, you know, those who drink battery acid.


----------



## bearetic (Nov 28, 2008)

I have nothing to do
No one's been good to me
;_;
Halp guys, how does I attention whore

whoops nvm gotta leave because my parents are in, gotta hide my furriness for some reason


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I *did *know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most *popular* place.
> This is just a thread to say that I am leaving  the forums *permanently*. I don't *know where I will go next, possibly to a mental institution, possibly forever*.
> As to the reasons behind it,* I need to get a life*. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, *I've gotten a little low on good reputation. This is 100% my fault.*
> *Please try to block me. I don't really want to talk to you, I will anger you. *
> ...


Fix'd.
Also, learn how to place your freak'n commas.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most suitable place.
 This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know when I'll come back. Possibly one minute, possibly twenty.
 As to the reasons behind it, I need to take a dump. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've digested some things and need to let them go once and for all. This isn't anybody's fault.
 Please don't try and contact me. If I want to talk to you, I will contact you.

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Nylak and nekofox, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

 To the rest, I  seriously hope that things get cleared out by the time I return.

 Goodbye.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most suitable place.
> This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know when I'll come back. Possibly one minute, possibly twenty.
> As to the reasons behind it, I need to take a dump. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, I've digested some things and need to let them go once and for all. This isn't anybody's fault.
> Please don't try and contact me. If I want to talk to you, I will contact you.
> ...


 
Kay bai.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Kay bai.


^Just owned this thread.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 28, 2008)

midi has gone? OH SHIT WHAT AM I GOING TO DO??? *runs round in circles*

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most suitable place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know when I'll come back. Possibly when midi comes back mabey later
As to the reasons behind it, I need to run around in circles. Sure it was great when he was here, but now hes not i need to run around aimlessly. This isn't anybody's fault (except midis).
Please don't try and contact me. If I want to talk to you, I will contact you.

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Nylak and nekofox, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I seriously hope that things get cleared out by the time I return.

Goodbye.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed like the most suitable place.
This is just a thread to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know when I'll come back. Possibly a second, maybe two..
As to the reasons behind it, I need to sneeze. Sure, it was all great when I first came here, but ever since then, there's been some dust floating around and I need to get it out of my system. This isn't anybody's fault.
Please don't try and contact me. If I want to talk to you, I will contact you.

And to those people who have been good throughout the whole time I've been here, people like Grand Hatter and Magikian, I will return, I just don't know when. I'll probably get in contact with you before then anyways.

To the rest, I seriously hope that things get cleared out by the time I return.

Goodbye.
[also, I agree with David. Most retarded necro ever. Inb4lock]


----------



## bearetic (Nov 28, 2008)

tl;dr owns this thread more


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Fix'd.
> Also, learn how to place your freak'n commas.



Lol, newfag.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, newfag.


I laughed. Now you're making your own words.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

Awwww. Come back soon.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> I laughed. Now you're making your own words.


You need to surf MOAR.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

theLight said:


> You need to surf MOAR.


*Does it*
Newfag - Labeling a person as a *new fag*got.

It's so not worth talking about, deal with it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> *Does it*
> Newfag - Labeling a person as a *new fag*got.
> 
> It's so not worth talking about, deal with it.



Your trolling is ineffective Devious Bane, rethink your strategy.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> *Does it*
> Newfag - Labeling a person as a *new fag*got.
> 
> It's so not worth talking about, deal with it.



But I'm not the one complaining about it....   ?


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Your trolling is ineffective Devious Bane, rethink your strategy.


Ever considered the fact I'm not trolling? That would explain why it's ineffective. I don't try to start an argument unlike yourself.
So what, you leave for an hour or 2? 
Guess what? I do that every day. It's because I have a life and about 75-90% of it doesn't include the internet.
So who needs to do the re-thinking here? For the most part, you have more to do than I do.

@ theLight, I know. I wasn't pointing anything at you.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 29, 2008)

\..../
O..O
____

"Big Brother does not approve."

Erm, anyway, I found it amusing.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I bet he's the lowest kind of hobo, you know, those who drink battery acid.



1. not a hobo
2. battery acid would kill you
3. it's not like i ACTUALLY caused myself a nosebleed... its called hyperbole...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Ever considered the fact I'm not trolling? That would explain why it's ineffective. I don't try to start an argument unlike yourself.
> So what, you leave for an hour or 2?
> Guess what? I do that every day. It's because I have a life and about 75-90% of it doesn't include the internet.
> So who needs to do the re-thinking here? For the most part, you have more to do than I do.
> ...



You're obviously a troll, and not a very good one. While I commend you for your unorthodox approach, you presently lack the skill to implement it effectively.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Guess what? I do that every day. It's because I have a life and about 75-90% of it doesn't include the internet.



Totally trollan. Now reverse the procentage XD



KiloCharlie said:


> 1. not a hobo
> 2. battery acid would kill you
> 3. it's not like i ACTUALLY caused myself a nosebleed... its called hyperbole...



1. PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN
2. Tell it to those drinking it  I mean seriously, there are people who do it.
3. wat


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Totally trollan. Now reverse the procentage XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2. Yes there are. Szopaw included. It's fun, eh?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 29, 2008)

tolkien post


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> 2. Yes there are. Szopaw included. It's fun, eh?



I can't, my stomach won't let me  I'm missing out


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I can't, my stomach won't let me  I'm missing out


 Aw, you're missing out on sooo much! _Everybody's_ doing it these days.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Ever considered the fact I'm not trolling? That would explain why it's ineffective. I don't try to start an argument unlike yourself.
> So what, you leave for an hour or 2?
> Guess what? I do that every day. It's because I have a life and about 75-90% of it doesn't include the internet.
> So who needs to do the re-thinking here? For the most part, you have more to do than I do.
> ...


Obviously *you* need to do the rethinking. This was a spoof of a thread I made a while ago to create drama. I admit, the OP was funny, but then everyone else's desperate tries to be funny epicly failed. That basically sums up this thread. Oh, and now it's a spamfest. YAY!

Oh, and yeah, I'm double posting. I don't care.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Oh, and yeah, I'm double posting. I don't care.



You, bastard!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm done with FAF for tonight, I have a job interview tomorrow  So I'm gonna sleep now (It's 01:14 here) and be refreshed for my interview! G'night all!


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm done with FAF for tonight, I have a job interview tomorrow  So I'm gonna sleep now (It's 01:14 here) and be refreshed for my interview! G'night all!


Good night, man. Good luck!


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Obviously *you* need to do the rethinking. This was a spoof of a thread I made a while ago to create drama. I admit, the OP was funny, but then everyone else's desperate tries to be funny epicly failed. That basically sums up this thread. Oh, and now it's a spamfest. YAY!
> 
> Oh, and yeah, I'm double posting. I don't care.


*Why this quote fails:* The thread you mentioned has possibly been gone for quite a while. Of course I wouldn't know about it. When it goes off the first page, it's either old, locked, or no one cares. If it wasn't, it would have been resurrected unless someone just randomly did it.

1. OP didn't show any reference, so it's _obvious_ I didn't know that.
2. Why rethink? The answer is obvious. This thread was fated to be a _spamfest_ considering it's completely pointless. Secondly, I'm rethinking something that died and for the better considering what this thread has shown.
3. The OP was not funny. The post was a very retarded joke. Just like all the other drama threads he puts up, they fail unless they include fail.


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 30 seconds, it may be 30 minutes.
As to the reasons behind it, I'm gotta go spank the monkey to some yiffy pics.  As of late I haven't had the chance and I have the balls of a smurf right now.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will ass rape you before you know what hit you. Probably through webcam. 

And to those people who have been clothed throughout the whole time I've been here, thank you.

Goodbye.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 40 seconds, it may be 40 minutes.
As to the reasons behind it, I've gotta go hand over my virginity to Dragon King.  As of late I've really been turned on by his masculinity, and I just gotta have some of that.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will pull you in with us and make it a threesome.

And to those people who want to watch, our video camera's broke (sorry).

Goodbye.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy shit necro here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Holy shit necro here.


 someone humpin text corpses again?


----------



## Bandy (Aug 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What have I done D: ?


*Shame on you for being so humorous! XD



*


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
> This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 40 seconds, it may be 40 minutes.
> As to the reasons behind it, I've gotta go hand over my virginity to Dragon King.  As of late I've really been turned on by his masculinity, and I just gotta have some of that.
> Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will pull you in with us and make it a threesome.
> ...



XD *humps*


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

No.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 23, 2009)

I like this thread.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
> This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 30 seconds, it may be 30 minutes.
> As to the reasons behind it, I'm gotta go spank the monkey to some yiffy pics.  As of late I haven't had the chance and I have the balls of a smurf right now.
> Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will ass rape you before you know what hit you. Probably through webcam.
> ...



Oh, wow, you fail.



Iakesen said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
> This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 40 seconds, it may be 40 minutes.
> As to the reasons behind it, I've gotta go hand over my virginity to Dragon King.  As of late I've really been turned on by his masculinity, and I just gotta have some of that.
> Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will pull you in with us and make it a threesome.
> ...



You fail even harder.


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Oh, wow, you fail.



*shrugs*  Didn't ask for your opinion, don't give a rats ass for your opinion.  XD


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> You fail even harder.


Why? Because we wanted in on it? That constitutes as a fail? I don't give a damn if it's dead, and I don't think Dragon King (I've known him for 2 years so don't go making assumptions) does either. It's not our fault we came in too late (In fact I think it was there before I even joined). It's better than joining the stupid argument that went on for the next half of the thread.


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Why? Because we wanted in on it? That constitutes as a fail? I don't give a damn if it's dead, and I don't think Dragon King (I've known him for 2 years so don't go making assumptions) does either. It's not our fault we came in too late (In fact I think it was there before I even joined). It's better than joining the stupid argument that went on for the next half of the thread.



*shrugs*  You can continue in this argument if you want.  As for me I just stated the facts plain and simple.  I don't care what someone over the internet thinks


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, you know, that could have been slightly funny if you two morons haven't just admitted that the necro wasn't part of the joke...


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed  like the most accurate place.
This is just a post to say that I am leaving the forums temporarily. I don't know how long I'll be away, it may be 40 seconds, it may be 40 minutes.
As to the reasons behind it, I don't know where to put this post. As of late I've really been really unsure where to post, and I wanna make sure I post it in the right place.
Don't try to  contact me. If I really want to talk to you, I will contact you.

And to those people who do know where to post this, fuck you.

Goodbye.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> *shrugs*  You can continue in this argument if you want.  As for me I just stated the facts plain and simple.  I don't care what someone over the internet thinks


I don't plan on arguing any further than that actually. If he decides to be a prick and bash me some more I'll just block his posts.



szopaw said:


> Wow, you know, that could have been slightly funny if you two morons haven't just admitted that the necro wasn't part of the joke...


It actually wasn't, I just didn't know it was dead when I posted.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

-Nvm-


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> It actually wasn't, I just didn't know it was dead when I posted.



And you don't even feel ashamed at it.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> And you don't even feel ashamed at it.


*Shrugs* Why should I? I was just trying to have fun when I posted the leaving joke. What's wrong with that? I wouldn't have said anything if I knew a bunch of people would gang up on me.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I wouldn't have said anything if I knew a bunch of people would gang up on me.



And you're even surprised.

Keep on posting, I want to know how deeper will you dig yourself in.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> And you're even surprised.
> 
> Keep on posting, I want to know how deeper will you dig yourself in.


Ah, so you're just being a bully. I think I'll block you.

Wow, not even 2 days on here and I've already had to block someone..


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Ah, so you're just being a bully. I think I'll block you.
> 
> Wow, not even 2 days on here and I've already had to block someone..


 
You set yourself up to be bullied by somebody.  People jump at the chance.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You set yourself up to be bullied by somebody.  People jump at the chance.


Isn't that a bad thing? >>


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Isn't that a bad thing? >>


 Its reality.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Isn't that a bad thing? >>


 
Both bullying and reviving a thread from last year are bad things. However, this is an internet forum, and both are pretty common.

EDIT: lots of people viewing Off Topic right now O_O


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Both bullying and reviving a thread from last year are bad things. However, this is an internet forum, and both are pretty common.


Huh??? :O
Last YEAR?!

*Needs to check the dates more often*


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't know it was that old either.  He linked me to it XD


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Ah, so you're just being a bully. I think I'll block you.
> 
> Wow, not even 2 days on here and I've already had to block someone..



...Is that guy for real? XD

I literary cried from laughter when I read that XD


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 23, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Dude, I read your message, and I panicked; I thought was too late to say goodbye!  ;__;  I'm so glad to see you've decided to return to us.  *cling*  DON'T EVER LEAVE MEEEEEEEEE.



Omg Nylak, your back!

*Pounces*


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Omg Nylak, your back!
> 
> *Pounces*


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Ah, so you're just being a bully. I think I'll block you.
> 
> Wow, not even 2 days on here and I've already had to block someone..



OMG SOMEONE IS BEING MEAN TO ME ON THE INTERNET! BAWWWWWWWW

*block* 

And I thought you thinking Cannibal Corpse is good was bad enough :T


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> I didn't know it was that old either.  He linked me to it XD


And I got it from a link posted in a recent thread.



Ishnuvalok said:


> OMG SOMEONE IS BEING MEAN TO ME ON THE INTERNET! BAWWWWWWWW
> 
> *block*
> 
> And I thought you thinking Cannibal Corpse is good was bad enough :T


Sorry, but no amount of ridicule will change my decision.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Omg Nylak, your back!
> 
> *Pounces*



Welcome to last November.



Iakesen said:


> Ah, so you're just being a bully. I think I'll block you.
> 
> Wow, not even 2 days on here and I've already had to block someone..



Get a thicker skin.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Omg Nylak, your back!
> 
> *Pounces*



*facewall* Yes, messages that are almost a year old are totally accurate. Why can't people learn to read the date on the posts?



Iakesen said:


> Sorry, but no amount of ridicule will change my decision.



Grow some balls 9.9


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> *facewall* Yes, messages that are over a year old are totally accurate. Why can't people learn to read the date on the posts?



Over a year?

wat

November hasn't happened yet, Ishnu.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Facepalms galore in this thread. Holy crap.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Over a year?
> 
> wat
> 
> November hasn't happened yet, Ishnu.



Oh my mistake :V

Edited :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh my mistake :V



You are forgiven.

:V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm.  The amusing is still being milked out of this thread.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You are forgiven.
> 
> :V



RATTE ILU :3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

I miss Whitenoise. =(


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Grow some balls 9.9


*Looks in his pants* I have a pair?

Now that I know that the joke was over a YEAR old, I'll admit I do feel kinda silly reviving it. But oh well.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 23, 2009)

All hail the awsomeness that is Whitenoise!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

Also I'd do DragonKing.  Fire Dragon?  Totally hot~


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> *Looks in his pants* I have a pair?
> 
> Now that I know that the joke was over a YEAR old, I'll admit I do feel kinda silly reviving it. But oh well.



No you don't, you have a vagina there. You're just a delusional lesbian who wishes she had a penis. 


No offense to lesbians :V


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> *shrugs*  Didn't ask for your opinion, don't give a rats ass for your opinion.  XD



GENUINE APATHY MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU HAVE SOME



Iakesen said:


> Sorry, but no amount of ridicule will change my decision.



NADS MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU POSESS THEM


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hmm.  The amusing is still being milked out of this thread.



I came.



Ishnuvalok said:


> RATTE ILU :3



Liar.



Iakesen said:


> *Looks in his pants* I have a pair?
> 
> Now that I know that the joke was over a YEAR old, I'll admit I do feel kinda silly reviving it. But oh well.



:V


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> All hail the awsomeness that is Whitenoise!!


 
:V


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 23, 2009)

I heard someone say sandy vagina's and came inb4 threadlock

Oh it's only Ratte


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I heard someone say sandy vagina's and came inb4 threadlock
> 
> Oh it's only Ratte



No, it's not Ratte, it's Iakesen who has a sandy vagina :V


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

My 1,000th post is epic!!! XD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, it's not Ratte, it's Iakesen who has a sandy vagina :V


 
But has he even met Xaerun or Whitenoise yet? They're the sources, apparently.

EDIT: whoops, double post, sorry.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I heard someone say sandy vagina's and came inb4 threadlock
> 
> Oh it's only Ratte



Silly SnowFox, I'm not Xaerun.



Ishnuvalok said:


> No, it's not Ratte, it's Iakesen who has a sandy vagina :V



I wonder if he could sandbag my house for our August storms.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> My 1,000th post is epic!!! XD



Oh my, you sir are correct.... 

*:V*


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> But has he even met Xaerun or Whitenoise yet? They're the sources, apparently.
> 
> EDIT: whoops, double post, sorry.



Are you talking about me? :V :ÊŒ


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No you don't, you have a vagina there. You're just a delusional lesbian who wishes she had a penis.


How would you know?



makmakmob said:


> NADS MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU POSESS THEM


Now you're just being lulzy. 



Ratte said:


> :V


Pacman!


----------



## Hir (Aug 23, 2009)

Too much necromancy o___o
brb going to get a drink don't miss me too much


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> My 1,000th post is epic!!! XD



Oh my, you sir are correct.... 

*:V*


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Are you talking about me? :V


 
No, about Iakesen. :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

:V


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 23, 2009)

How meta.

The thread announcing its own departure from the forums with much drama has itself returned with much drama.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

LOCK PLEASE?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> How would you know?



Because you're acting like it.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> *Whitenoise*!


 
Fixed. :V


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> LOCK PLEASE?



STFU, you kill wounded horses, not healthy lolcows.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Pacman!



No, my god you fail harder than most furries.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Thread has 20 Viewers, 19 are members.  Epic.

I declare this the most br00tal thread of the day.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> LOCK PLEASE?



here you are


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

(oV)

:V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> STFU, you kill wounded horses, not healthy lolcows.



I dunno.  It's kinda losing its amusement value now.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I dunno.  It's kinda losing its amusement value now.



So it'll die on it's own.


Killing is bad anyway. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Thread has 20 Viewers, 19 are members.  Epic.
> 
> I declare this the most br00tal thread of the day.



Almost 1k thread epic.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte's gone, the party's over. =(


----------



## TDK (Aug 23, 2009)

But obviously not to the 17 members viewing this... :U


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Killing is bad anyway. :V



Yes, because it says so in the Bible! Right there! The sixth commandment "Thou shall not kill".


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> So it'll die on it's own.
> 
> 
> Killing is bad anyway. :V



No.  It should be shot like the bacon it's meant to be.  That and I don't want a second necroing of this.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Yes, because it says so in the Bible! Right there! The sixth commandment "Thou shall not kill".



I guess he thinks the commandements are for losers because religion sucks. How suprising :V



Shark_the_raptor said:


> No.  It should be shot like the bacon it's meant to be.  That and I don't want a second necroing of this.



You damn raptor redneck, no steaks for you XD
And bacon is from pigs iirc :V


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> No. It should be shot like the bacon it's meant to be. That and I don't want a second necroing of this.


 
Bacon??? O_O_O

If we shoot and kill things we receive bacon!?!?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Yes, because it says so in the Bible! Right there! The sixth commandment "Thou shall not kill".


 but that book says being gay is bad too. So I think its creditability is lost


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Because you're acting like it.


How does one act like a vagina?



Ishnuvalok said:


> No, my god you fail harder than most furries.


Sense of humor fail (I dunno how you were able to take my reply seriously like that).


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Almost 1k thread epic.



Miss that, bro.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> but that book says being gay is bad too. So I think its creditability is lost



Well then we'll just pick and choose like the rest of the Christians :V



Iakesen said:


> How does one act like a vagina?



No, you are acting like you have sand in your vagina. 

What are you? Stupid?

Wait, you've already answered that :V


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 23, 2009)

*lol's hard*  Epic necro-thread is epic.

addendum:  


> > Originally Posted by *Ishnuvalok*
> > _Yes, because it says so in the Bible! Right there! The sixth commandment "Thou shall not kill"._
> 
> 
> but that book says being gay is bad too. So I think its creditability is lost


*lols harder *as it turns into a religious debate*!*
*runs off to get popcorn for watching and throwing*


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

200th post?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, now it's 200.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

No, me 200th post

EDIT: DAMN


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *lol's hard*  Epic necro-thread is epic.



Man your avatar is so true.

Also lol this thread just keeps getting more retarded.

Keep it up, my furry minions.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

can this get to 500 4-1 bet
get to 400 3-1
last post by a mod 2-1
last post by lizard king 7-1

taking all bets


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> last post by lizard king 7-1



I bet my kidney on this.

Wait, what will I do with 8 kidneys?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> can this get to 500 4-1 bet
> get to 400 3-1
> last post by a mod 2-1
> last post by lizard king 7-1
> ...


 
I need the odds on a trifecta.

$10 on lizard king.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *lols harder *as it turns into a religious debate*!*
> *runs off to get popcorn*


Religious debates are lulzy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Keep it up, my furry minions.



That sounds hot for some reason. I wish to not know.


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

For all you internet tough guys:


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *lol's hard* Epic necro-thread is epic.
> 
> addendum:
> *lols harder *as it turns into a religious debate*!*
> *runs off to get *popcorn *for watching and throwing*


 
Bring me some bacon!! I was told there'd be bacon!


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

BTW, Ishnu, are you saying that christians do not follow the bible as they should?

HOW CAN YOU! Proof :V



Dragon King said:


> For all you internet tough guys:



ITT: Originality.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> For all you internet tough guys:


SHITCOCK :O


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Religious debates are lulzy.



You aren't allowed to use the word lulz because you obviously can't handle the lulz as you blocked someone because apparently you thought they were bullying you :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That sounds hot for some reason. I wish to not know.



<3



szopaw said:


> I bet my kidney on this.
> 
> Wait, what will I do with 8 kidneys?



I'll eat them.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You aren't allowed to use the word lulz because you obviously can't handle the lulz as you blocked someone because apparently you thought they were bullying you :V


Lulz.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You aren't allowed to use the word lulz because you obviously can't handle the lulz as you blocked someone because apparently you thought they were bullying you :V


 
........:V............mindfuck?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> BTW, Ishnu, are you saying that christians do not follow the bible as they should?
> 
> HOW CAN YOU! Proof :V



Because if Christians were to follow all laws of the Bible they would be stoning their daughters, keep slaves and beat their wives.

....wait.....



Hitman344 said:


> ........:V............mindfuck?



Yup :V



Iakesen said:


> Lulz.



DAMMIT WHAT DID I TELL YOU. NOW YOU'RE GOING TO BE 'ABSENT' FROM SCHOOL TOMORROW!


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'll eat them.



I'll eat your kitty.



Ishnuvalok said:


> Because if Christians were to follow all laws of the Bible they would be stoning their daughters, keep slaves and beat their wives.
> 
> ....wait.....



Jo, that's the jews. You're thinking of the wrong Testament.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> ........:V............mindfuck?



Sounds hot.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'll eat your kitty.



Stay away from my kitty.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sounds hot.


 
:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> For all you internet tough guys:


So so old.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stay away from my kitty.



I'll eat those instead. And nocky will be sad. Do you want to make nocky sad?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stay away from my kitty.



nobodys going to walk in and make a pussy joke... awwe come on


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'll eat your kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, that's the jews. You're thinking of the wrong Testament.



Oh fuck you're right. But why do Christians hate homosexuals then? :U


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stay away from my kitty.


 You should treat the kitty verry nicely 


chrispenguin said:


> nobodys going to walk in and make a pussy joke... awwe come on


 VERY NICELY


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Grimfang, NOOOOO

Keep epic ness alive!!!


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh fuck you're right. But why do Christians hate homosexuals then? :U



Because you are what you eat, and they feel that homosexuals will deprave them of it :V



chrispenguin said:


> nobodys going to walk in and make a pussy joke... awwe come on



Nobody here would be that childlish :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stay away from my kitty.



No, not kitty as in cat. Kitty as in...well yeah :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, not kitty as in cat. Kitty as in...well yeah :V


allready cracked one!


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 23, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> nobodys going to walk in and make a pussy joke... awwe come on



HEY RATTE CAN I EAT YOUR PUSSY? ÜˆV Ü‡ÊŒ :Æ”


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Bring me some bacon!! I was told there'd be bacon!




*brings bacon*  Here ya go!   *Roots around in Mary Poppin's carpet bag*  I also have tomatoes  for throwing or for making sandwiches!  *brings out bread and mayo*


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, not kitty as in cat. Kitty as in...well yeah :V



too slow bro


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> allready cracked one!



ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff



chrispenguin said:


> too slow bro



GOD DOMMOT


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> HEY RATTE CAN I EAT YOUR PUSSY? ÜˆV Ü‡ÊŒ :Æ”


 Buyt you gotta ask are you good at it?


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.

So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *brings bacon* Here ya go! *Roots around in Mary Poppin's carpet bag* I also have tomatoes for throwing or for making sandwiches! *brings out bread and mayo*


 
:O BACON!!! *eats bacon* :V


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Bah, you guys and your blunt pussy jokes :|


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day


 Thank  you i am having a nice day~


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Grimfang, NOOOOO
> 
> Keep epic ness alive!!!



This is just terrible.. wtf, guys xD

.. really though >__>

I know I'm all "Oh, well I can try to not be a lock-fiend" but uh..


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day



i Heard that on the mean streets they are called coolness points


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Buyt you gotta ask are you good at it?



With this mouth :Æ”? of course


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day


 
I has bacon. It is a VERY nice day kthx.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day


Er, you too DK. >>


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day


Are you _five_?  


No bacon for you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> With this mouth :Æ”? of course


 hmm its all in the tounge,


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Er, you too DK. >>


 
At least Iakesen is sticking around. Atta boy! ^^ Have some bacon.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day


 Hey guys I never had an infraction and I'm curious.


Soooooo......... hi I guess.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Are you _five_?
> 
> 
> No bacon for you.



may i have bacon


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

So if I post now, I'll get an infraction?

Sucks.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Well Eli just told me that everyone in this thread is about to get an infraction.
> 
> So yea...screw all of you, have a nice day



Infractions for all! :V


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> may i have bacon


 
I has the bacon now.......and yes you may. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2009)

What did I miss?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

If we post more do we get more coolness points.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> At least Iakesen is sticking around. Atta boy! ^^ Have some bacon.


Yay!


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hmm its all in the tounge,



Girls like a good beaking


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What did I miss?


 
*hands you bacon* 7 pages worth of hilarity.


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

Well there's no use in sticking around here anyways.  The thread is probably gonna get locked soon


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> *hands you bacon* 7 pages worth of hilarity.


I'll have to go back and read it later. *noms on bacon* :3


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What did I miss?



Completely everything, too slow girl :V


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What did I miss?



The epic leaving thread left forever and came back.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 23, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> may i have bacon



You can have bacon. 

It's maple.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

<---- :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Yay!



No Iakesen, you don't get any bacon, you don't deserve it.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> You can have bacon.
> 
> It's maple.



mmmm bacon all i can offer is pork or crumpets.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman:  *laughs*   Nice!   

*gives you more maple bacon*


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry, guys.. but this is just terrible 9-9


----------

